# Maryland Death Fest



## ReturnTrip (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't buy a ticket but i'm still planning to go to try to sneak in. I think my plan is to drunk teleport in (you know when you get really drunk and things just work out). 

Is anyone planning to goto this later this month? it'd be cool to have someone who will scheme with me. 

MARYLAND DEATHFEST - AMERICA'S BIGGEST UNDERGOUND METAL PARTY OF THE YEAR


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2009)

sonar? uh.. nah.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 5, 2009)

damn


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2009)

isnt it at sonar every year? id still go if i was in the area.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 20, 2009)

Its still a really really good festival they always usually have really good bands


----------



## ben-david (Mar 20, 2009)

is it sold out?


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey return trip, Where are you at in Jersey? I don't think I'm going to be back for the fest but I'll be back in Jersey late April.


----------



## Gary (Mar 22, 2009)

Im stayin in cali for the month of april and should be in jersey early may. Im down to make the trip if you wanna go. Im tryna get some other people to jump on it.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 26, 2009)

Rise 609 said:


> Hey return trip, Where are you at in Jersey? I don't think I'm going to be back for the fest but I'll be back in Jersey late April.



I'm in North Jersey in the Montclair, West Orange, Maplewood area and i come down to Central, New Bruswick area to hang out with friends and play shows sometimes




and to Gary, I'm definitely going down with my bass player, we'll get a big tribe of people going down there and if we cant get in we'll just drink until we teleport inside hahaha


----------

